# Very scared Norwegian forest kitten



## lisa01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Yesterday afternoon I went and collected my 14 week old Norwegian forest kitten.  
We have named her phoebe, she is very very timid. We showed her the litter tray and food straight away but since then she has been hiding behind the sofa. I expected some shyness at first but I am slightly concerned as she has had 3 episodes of sickness durning the night. She hasn't eaten or drunk anything as yet and has shown no interest in the litter tray. 

She has emerged a couple of times on her own accord as I don't want to force her out if she's is already feeling stressed at the situation

Is this normal behaviour? Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated as this is my first baby! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The hiding is very normal and if you let her do things at her own pace she should be fine. The sickness would worry me - small kittens go downhill very quickly. I'd probably want my vet to give her a once over which of course won't help the shyness.... Have you been back in touch with her breeder?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Is she friendly towards you when you approach her? The only kittens I had that were that scared were siamese about 40 years ago. They had not been socialised as been bred in what I know realise was a kitten mill. They did come around in the end and were lovely. Was you kitten bred in a normal house with the usual noises? I'm sure she will be fine, but as previous post I would check with the vets re the sickness. Pics please when she is happier.


----------



## lisa01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for you responses.

She is friendly and will approach us (very very slowly) but even the slightest movement from us and she will dart back. Since she arrived i have only touched her once. Saying this she was the same at the breeders home, would play teasers but not very tactile. She was in a conservertory with 6 siblings, the television seems to be an interest to her but when I think back I don't remember seeing one in the room. We have the picture on but the volume very low. 

I haven't contacted the breeder as yet, was going to see how this morning went and then speak with her.

At the minute she is at the back of the sofa sleeping.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If she was the same at the breeders you may just have to realise this is going to be a long haul. NOt only is she very, very shy she is now also out of her safe environment and in a very strange place, with strange people and without her litter mates. It's going to take a lot of time, but it can be done. Slowly, slowly, let her come out at her own pace, try to entice her with cat toys, don't use your hands to play with her, sit in the room with her and read out loud, don't look at her directly, tempt her with fresh chicken in your hand, etc. She may never be a very confident cat, she may never sit on your lap, but you can make her much, much better.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lisa, is Phoebe eating/drinking by now? If not, do not let her go any longer without food or water. Kittens can become dehydrated quickly, and it is very dangerous for their health. 

Phoebe needs to see a vet today if she is not eating or drinking, and the vet will show you how to syringe feed her small amounts of high energy easily digested food safely, and he may decide to give her an appetite stimulant and/or an anti-emetic injection if she is still nauseous.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  I brought home my little Maine Coon on Wednesday and he was shy too but his confidence grew daily and now you'd never guess he's only been here 4 days :001_wub:

He didnt poo for 48 hours which the breeder assured me was ok  my boy did wee though so I can't really advise about that.

The sickness would worry me A LOT though  sorry , I don't want to scare you but I do think a trip to the vets would be a good idea for Phoebe.

Best wishes and of course, congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hurray - another NFC! Welcome.

Agree with the others above - if not feeding yet or still being sick you need to see a vet. 

Are you feeding the same food as the breeder? It will help her overcome the strangeness of everything. Also try a snuggly toy and some suitable sized cardboard boxes to hide in.

Do you think there is a possibility that she was in the conservatory all the time without much human company? If so, you may need to put a lot of effort in to socialising her to people, and the fact that she is with stange people and no other cats probably is very scary. I'd keep her in one room until she was much more settled, and then do all the stuff mentioned above.


----------



## lisa01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi again! Thanks so much for all your comment! I have good news.. She came out around 2pm ate quite a few peices of dry food then had a little drink!  

We've had no more sickness and she hasn't hidden for the last 4 hours! We even had a little stroke earlier too! She did have a wee although not in the litter tray but I'm so please she's had a drink and seem to be a little more settled we can tackle the litter box tomorrow! Today's been a brave day for her!  

I will monitor her water in take just to be on he safe side as I would have liked her to have another one! (unless she's sneaked on while i wasn't watching) 

Thank you all so much I'll keep you updated!


----------



## lisa01 (Dec 27, 2012)

She's just had another drink!  big relief, think I will still call the vets to make double sure everything's ok though!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I bet you are so happy she came out 
I have a very timid girl and after a year she let me stroke her, i was so happy, she's still a working progress but worth it.
Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## lisa01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah very happy!!!. Shes sat on the coffee table looking at me at the min! 
Just to overcome the weeing in the bed situation (she's done it twice now) and I will be so pleased with her progress. Not sure why she's not keen on the litter box as it is the exact same one as she had at the breeders and I'm using the same litter too! :-/ tomorrows another day so we shall see what that brings!  

Thanks again


----------

